# Baked Potato Bags (discussion)



## unregistered5595

I'm hoping we can have a discussion about the 'baked potato bags' that are used to put potatoes in the microwave, microwave until done. 

What is the usefulness of this item? Well, you put in a washed potato and after placing it in the microwave for 4 or more minutes, the potato is baked, and if it should explode, the bag contains it.

The construction of the baked potato bag, is outside fabric, batting, lining, to create an envelope or bag to hold the potato. I received one of these as a gift a few years ago. I really liked it, and hung it up with my hot pads on the side of a cabinet.

If you google images of 'baked potato bag', you will find hundreds of pictures.

So at 9:30 at night, I'm upstairs (from the kitchen), and I smell smoke and run down, see flames licking the cabinet (upper) and the flames from the floor and cabinet (lower) are 2 feet high. Put out the fire with water. In short, we have damage to 2 wood kitchen cabinets, and a linoleum floor and carpeting to the dining room. Easily $4,000.

The baked potato bag was used to microwave a potato, it was not done, the bag was hung up against the cabinet on hooks where it belonged. The the potato was microwaved more on a plate (it was 7 minutes before my son left the kitchen). The fire was discovered somewhere from 15 to 20 minutes later (by me). The upper cabinet was burned deeply, it had been flaming, some of the hot pads had burned as well. The burning hot pads and potato bag fell at some point, into the paper bag holding recyclables and the garbage can (plastic). After the garbage bags and contents started to burn, they burned carpeting, the lower cabinet, moldings, doorway wall and linoleum.
The recycling bag and contents was almost nothing anymore, the side of the plastic garbage container was melted off, the baked potato bag completely gone, half the hot pads gone.

I can't say how thankful we ALL are that we discovered the fire in time and we are all okay. We won't be using baked potato bags in the future in the microwave.

How did this happen? I'm not sure.
I'd have hung up the baked potato bag against the cabinet once I was finished using it, as my son did.
Were there any sparks occurring in the microwave when microwaving the potato? NO.
I spoke with my friend that just finished her Fire Science Associate Degree about it. She is going to speak with some Fire Inspectors about it.

Everywhere I have read has said that all the materials used to make the baked potato bags should be cotton, the fabric, the batting, the thread (isn't that expensive?). I can understand making quilts that way, but, isn't cotton more flammable than polyester? From the sites I have read--cotton is more flammable than polyester. 

In any case, I post this as a warning, we won't be using baked potato bags in the future. I'd really like to have your thoughts on this, a discussion. One reason for the discussion is that when you search for information on it, fires have been reported and the reasons given are that the baked potato bag should be all cotton, and it doesn't make sense. If you have connections with Fire Inspectors, or know Fire Science, could you or them chime in? Thanks!


----------



## simi-steading

Wow.. you're so lucky you could manage to put that out yourself..

I had never heard of a bag for microwave taters.. .I just poke holes and put it on a plate...

I couldn't imagine putting anything in the microwave that may burn.. and cotton does burn... 

I read up on this after you posted and it says if you use cotton batting that does not say NO SCRIM, then it's not 100% cotton.. maybe this is what happened?


----------



## unregistered5595

simi-steading said:


> Wow.. you're so lucky you could manage to put that out yourself..
> 
> I had never heard of a bag for microwave taters.. .I just poke holes and put it on a plate...
> 
> I couldn't imagine putting anything in the microwave that may burn.. and cotton does burn...
> 
> I read up on this after you posted and it says if you use cotton batting that does not say NO SCRIM, then it's not 100% cotton.. maybe this is what happened?


Thank you Simi-Steading. We are SO lucky and thankful to God. Three of us didn't sleep well and checked on the walls and cabinets in the kitchen for hours and hours to make sure the fire was completely out. It was unnerving.

When I arrived on the fire, I could have gone to the garage to find a fire extinguisher--but had no idea how long they had been idle, if pressurized. I saw the kitchen sink, ran the water and threw water with my cupped hands to put out the fire. It was instinctive and I was on auto-pilot.

Scrim can be a lightweight fabric, cotton or flax, and there are other definitions out there. I have read about scrim too since having the fire, and it doesn't seem to be anything to argue for or against definitively.

We received the bag as a gift, it is completely burned, gone, we have no idea of its fabric types.
Thank you for chiming in!


----------



## AngieM2

You can test fabric to see if it's cotton (all natural fibers) by burning an edge and it will char.

Polyester (man-made) fabrics will make a molten glob and will stick and burn very much.

That's the difference in the fabrics and probably why the directions say 100% cotton for all materials in making one of these bags. Cotton, if flamed will not burn as long, and will not smolder and cause other fires to start as readily as the man made fibers.

And cotton thread may be a little more expensive, but not more expensive than decent quality man made polyester long fiber threads.


----------



## Terri in WV

You are very lucky!

As far as the recommendations on all cotton materials, like for the bags, pot holders, casserole covers, hot pads, etc., is that poly blends will melt with the heat and the product will fall apart.


----------



## tentance

i feel like my kitchen already has too many single-function tools in it... and i learned a few years ago while microwaving popcorn that you can't put cotton (dishtowels) in the microwave without it catching on fire. 

but i think if the kiddo had rotated the potato very well you might have been able to avoid the flamage.

also it takes a lot less electricity to boil the potato. probably not a kid-friendly thing to do.


----------



## tentance

keep baking soda handy in your kitchen to put out small fires. it is the main ingredient in most fire extinguishers, and will stop a grease fire.

most fire extinguishers last years and years beyond the expiration date. as long as you don't visibly see rust or corrosion or leaking, probably still good. garage is not a good place to store them. pantry is much better.

most fire departments will test/check your fire extinguisher for free. just call their non-emergency number and set up an appointment.


----------



## unregistered5595

I'm going to wait on a call from the fire investigators about the cotton, poly/cotton, poly fabric. I can't wrap my head around the idea of any of them bursting into flames at least 8 minutes after being out the the microwave, especially because the potato bag was very damp (son said) due to the humidity of the potato.

The son-is an adult.
The baking soda was in the cabinet, that was on fire--but it was just a normal fire, water worked best. (and I did think "what kind of fire is this" before I threw water)

All good points. Check your fire extinguishers, your smoke detectors, your baking soda. More: be fully dressed and grab your cell phone before running into smoke.


----------



## AngieM2

I re=read the original post, where the bag was hanging and then fell into the recycling bin with papers and such. I'm thinking if manmade, there may have been a hot globbed spot, that when it came to the papers warmed then set a small one on fire that ignited the rest of it.


----------



## unregistered5595

AngieM2 said:


> I re=read the original post, where the bag was hanging and then fell into the recycling bin with papers and such. I'm thinking if manmade, there may have been a hot globbed spot, that when it came to the papers warmed then set a small one on fire that ignited the rest of it.


Yes Angie, when it fell, it did start the paper bag filled with thin plastic soda bottles on fire.
But in order based on the depth of the burns into the cabinets--upper and lower cabinets, the fire started on the upper cabinet alone. The fire couldn't have started below and jumped up 5 feet to make a 4x6 inch area of deeply burned wood on the upper cabinet. The baked potato bag burned the upper cabinet quite deeply first, then fell (along with some hot pads) flaming into the paper bag w/plastic bottles, and into the plastic garbage bag.
There had to be some kind of hot spot or hot globbed spot at some point in the baked potato bag--damp or not.

On some reading on the internet, (which I don't always believe everything written), some people that make them, say the seams are so dense that they scorch in the microwave--all cotton or not.


----------



## AngieM2

Well, I never really thought to do one, but have looked into it - now I think staying away from them may be a good thing.
Thanks for the experience shared so we know what can be possible with these.


----------



## unregistered5595

Angie--yep--everyone, better safe than sorry.:sob:

This is a link about a house fire due to a microwave-able bed/foot warming bag which can be purchased at stores or online.
http://www.kake.com/home/headlines/81090822.html?site=mobile

This is how to make a stress reliever heated bag, using multiple fillers, rice, corn, and multiple fabrics that goes in the microwave.
http://tipnut.com/make-your-own-microwave-heating-pad/

This is a UK article about microwavable wheat bags used for bed warmers, that can burn your house down, blamed on hot spots in the microwave.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...er-hot-water-bottles-But-burn-house-down.html

This is a video of a fire service, wheat bags, taking as long as 3-4 hours to start a fire, 9 incidents in the UK. http://www.tvclip.biz/video/-DyyU64...g-danger-west-sussex-fire-rescue-service.html

Garden web discussion of a baked potato bag burning. http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/disaster/msg012144173738.html

Etsy sells baked potato bags. This article is about one burning after heating in the microwave. http://www.etsy.com/teams/7722/business-topics/discuss/9576432/page/1/

I have no idea if it is the fabric, the method of preparing the potato, or microwave hot spots. I don't consider rice bags, wheat bags, or baked potato bags really any different, we won't be using any of them anymore. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

Cheap fabric and products (i.e. polyester) can have all kinds of stuff contaminating it from the factory - various fibers, plastic, metal, grease. Even re-cycled paper towels carry a warning never to use them in the microwave because of the possibility of metal bits.

Plastic ties for hangtags, especially separate price tags, are made so a "pull-guard" remains inside the product when they're cut.


----------



## unregistered5595

This particular baked potato holder was a gift from at least 3 and maybe as many as 5 years ago, and it was used regularly.


----------



## nostawmama

Wow. Glad you are ok and sorry for the fire! I have never heard of a fabric potato bag- I use plastic wrap- but now I know for the future. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## cc

I am so sorry this happened to you. I use a potato bag all the time not only to do baked potatoes but heating rolls. I have used mine for years and never have had a problem. My micro does a potato in about 4 mins. in the bag and it never even seems to gets very warm. Hard for me to get my head around how this happened unless it was part poly. Mine is 100% cotton, thread, batting, everything. Had to really hunt for 100% cotton batting but they make a special batting for potato bags now.


----------



## unregistered5595

I want to thank everyone for the discussion, ideas, and your heartfelt caring. Every day since the fire, I'm smelling something odd, I run, which turns out to be nothing, hearing creaking that might be heat expanding something making that creaking, and I run, which has been nothing. We are a little on edge even now. My son heard a ticking, static like noise, from the toaster, and he just unplugged it, which again was nothing. Fire is very scary and it's set us on edge.

Maybe that is a good thing in certain ways. We've replaced smoke detectors, put in new batteries. We'll be more vigilant about fire hazards. Know your types of fires, grease/oil, wood paper fabric plastic. Have baking soda at close reach, have your fire extinguishers at close reach --we've decided on locations for fire extinguishers is the pantry and garage (and possibly another in the basement).I encourage everyone to check their smoke detectors and batteries--like they say--every 6 months when there is the time change.(which was just recently)

From my reading, it appears the problem is: 
1.cotton cotton/poly polyester type of batting, 
2.wash everything to remove the starch from manufacturing of the bag and fabrics, 
3.wash the baked potato bag between uses every time.
4.use the new batting type for using in the microwave, (marketing)
5.always wash the potato and wrap in a wet paper towel, 
6. never use a paper towel in the microwave, 
7.don't use scrim in the batting, (can you identify it?)
8.always poke the potato to release the water vapor, 
9.never poke the potato
10.don't be cheap or use scraps of material, use cotton (which is more flammable than polyester, this argument isn't the end all be all for me)
11.watch for metal stitching or embellishments on fabric and don't use
12.wash all fabric and batting to make sure there are no metal waste products on it
13.blame it on oil or something in the microwave (ours is clean, I make sure)
14.hot spots in the microwave

I can't in good conscience, say that the reasons given above are specifically, the reason for the fire. When you look at your family, your home, would you take that chance? It's not uncommon that someone that has had no problem (like we had no problem for years) is offering a reasonable reason and offers an excuse why this happened.

I'm even more upset by the news article mentioned above, where someone used a rice/wheat fabric bag and it took 3-4 hours to start to burn the bed, in the UK.

I'm so very sad this fire happened, and I'm grateful we are all okay. I'm convinced, fabric should not go in the microwave--if you do--do not hang it near anything that could catch fire, do not keep it with you if you are going to sleep (like a rice/wheat bag and use it in bed to warm the bed), do not set it on anything besides metal that is not near anything flammable (in the sink). This leaves me believing--that unless I want to remain hyper-vigilant--and I don't--that I should not microwave fabric for any reason. I need my home to be safe and happy.

I wish all my HT friends, a safe and happy life. Thank you for considering this and coming back with ideas and suggestions, each and every one of you, I say this in all sincerity. ~Feather


----------



## ChristieAcres

I am so sorry to hear of that fire incident and so glad you all escaped harm!!! 

After reading all the pro's and con's to using microwaves, I decided to utterly fire ours about 5 years ago. I use a propane range cook on our wood stove, and bake everything else. The most often used pot in my kitchen is my double steamer, great setup, and fast!


----------



## where I want to

I read on a potato producer's website that cutting an 1/8" wedge from a potato will keep it from exploding in the microwave. 
I'd have a really hard time adjusting to no microwave.


----------



## Jan in CO

Wow, so glad you all survived this, and sorry it happened. Thanks for posting it, you may have saved a life or two! For myself, I don't use potato bags, but do have some rice bags, which were made from upholstery fabric scraps. I'm chucking them out as of NOW!


----------



## unregistered5595

I'm revisiting this thread.
Thank you for all the kind thoughts, and keeping yourselves safe! 

We haven't had the money to fix everything, we've decided to sand out and replace some of the wood in the cabinets and molding during a cabinet refacing project. 
The carpeting and linoleum haven't yet been replaced. I'm sure we'll get to it as soon as we can afford it. Functionally, though, everything is fine, it's just ugly and a reminder about fire.

Just as a reminder, don't use fabrics in the microwave, not rice bags, not potato bags, not foot warmers, nothing made of fabric. Your safety and that of your home is more important than these kinds of conveniences. Take a little time to check your fire and smoke detectors, your co2 detectors, your fire extinguishers, the batteries on all the detectors--it's that time of year. Take care.


----------



## Molly Mckee

I didn't see this when it was first posted.

I'm so sorry this happened to you and I'm glad you all are ok. It might be a good idea to re-post this in Country Families, especially with Christmas coming and people looking for gifts to make.


----------



## unregistered5595

Molly Mckee said:


> I didn't see this when it was first posted.
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to you and I'm glad you all are ok. It might be a good idea to re-post this in Country Families, especially with Christmas coming and people looking for gifts to make.


thanks Molly. Feel free to repost it. Better safe than sorry. ~Feather


----------



## Molly Mckee

Angie is it okay to repost? I guess I could figure out how.

In the last two days I have seen the bags for sale in a couple of catalogs, I'd hate for a house to burn because of one. And I would not be suprized if some of the ones for sale are made in China, and not out of the best materials.


----------



## Ardie/WI

I've given this thread a bit of thought because I made rice bags from flannel. We've used them for a few years now.

Quite frankly, I am careful with them and only microwave them for 15-18 seconds and stand right there. I would not trust any fabric in the microwave any longer.


----------



## Molly Mckee

I love the rice bag heating pads. It never even occurred to me that they could catch fire!


----------



## Ardie/WI

Molly Mckee said:


> I love the rice bag heating pads. It never even occurred to me that they could catch fire!


Mine are about 8" by 8", so they don't need much heating. 15 seconds is plenty.

Thread drift! I took two of those 8" by 8" bag, filled with rice, laid them flat on top of each other and sewed three sides together.

They are WONDERFUL to warm my hands in winter and for arthrits. I slip my hand in the open end and it's pure heaven!


----------



## homemaid

My gosh so story you had this fire. I have used a potato bag for years. I do launder mine quite frequently. This is scary.


----------



## Ruby

I just read this for the first time. I have never heard of potato bags. But I can see them catching fire. My micro wave has hot spots and if something is left in there too long it will burn. I'm thinking your bag might have had some polyester in the batting. As Angie said it will melt and cause a glob that would stay hot enough to eventually get hot enough to start burning.

I just poke a knife a few times in my potatoes and put them in the micro. I do them 5 minutes per potato. I then take them out and wrap in aluminum foil and let them set a few minutes. They come out perfect.


----------



## unregistered5595

Stay safe and don't microwave fabrics (my personal advice).

There are deaths and fires in the news all the time about bedwarmers, rice bags, baked potato bags. This one just 5 days ago.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-bag-bed-warmer-catches-fire-duvet-slept.html


> *Great gran killed in blaze after wheat bag bed warmer catches fire under her duvet as she slept*
> 
> 
> 
> Great-grandmother Norma Hickey, 83, burned to death in her bedroom
> She was using a wheat bag to heat her bed which overheated
> Wheat bags have been implicated in five other deaths, but Ms Hickey is thought to be the first person to die while using one to sleep



I was reading a blog the other day about making these rice bags, and the girl had taken down her recommendations and instructions due to fires caused by them. Her article referenced a Martha Stewart article on the same thing, and Martha Stewart had taken down her article as well. People are starting to notice, which is a good thing.
Here is the blog: http://sassypriscilla.typepad.com/sassy_priscillas_craft/2007/12/martha-stewart.html
That was from 2007.

Then in 2008 Martha came out with another one, did not recommend what type of fabric, put lavender oil on it to make it smell nice, and she said to heat it in the microwave for a couple minutes--not too specific.

I still can't stomach the idea of making these for gifts and burning down the houses of people you love--I just can't take that chance.
​


----------



## Ardie/WI

I just made and gifted a neighbor with one. I think that a person should use plain common sense. We advised the neighbor not to leave the rice bag unattended in the microwave.

Personally, with this cold we've had, mine have saved my hands. I keep one in a small crock pot, uncovered. If my hands turn white and cold, I simply pop my hands in the bag (Removing it from the crock pot, of course!).


----------



## unregistered5595

Ardie/WI said:


> I just made and gifted a neighbor with one. I think that a person should use plain common sense. We advised the neighbor not to leave the rice bag unattended in the microwave.
> 
> Personally, with this cold we've had, mine have saved my hands. I keep one in a small crock pot, uncovered. If my hands turn white and cold, I simply pop my hands in the bag (Removing it from the crock pot, of course!).


It is not just not leaving the unattended in the microwave that is one problem, but how they spontaneously combust later, while hanging on the wall, or in a bed, starting a fire after 15 minutes or 2 hours.

I've never advised you, Ardie, not to use rice bags or wheat bags or anything. Does that mean anything?  Bless your gift giving heart.

Using a crock pot is really a great idea.

Generally with a house burnt to the ground, if they are insured, they will get a new building, bringing the property values up in the area.


----------



## sherry in Maine

well, that is interesting....
I put rice in a sock, heat it, cover my eyes with it for about 20 minutes each day.
I have 'dry eye' and this is something I've been advised to do. Not specifically with rice bag, but with heat.

(if 
I do it when I go to bed, it might be til I wake up with cold rice bag on my face....)
but, I heat mine for about 1 and half minutes


----------



## Molly Mckee

I think heating in a crock pot would be safer than using the microwave, because of the difference in the way they heat things.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Feather In The Breeze said:


> It is not just not leaving the unattended in the microwave that is one problem, but how they spontaneously combust later, while hanging on the wall, or in a bed, starting a fire after 15 minutes or 2 hours.
> 
> I've never advised you, Ardie, not to use rice bags or wheat bags or anything. Does that mean anything?  Bless your gift giving heart.
> 
> Using a crock pot is really a great idea.
> 
> Generally with a house burnt to the ground, if they are insured, they will get a new building, bringing the property values up in the area.


That little crock pot is the first thing that gets plugged in in the morning! I have the syndrome where my fingers turn white and numb (Reyauds??) and that rice bag in the crock pot has saved my sanity. Along with that, I have arthritis, so you can just imagine.

I do think that I will be replacing the rice in the bag as it is at least 3 years olf. It's probably dust by now).


----------



## Ardie/WI

Oh and BTW, great way to warm up a rice bag for warming a part of your body is to put it on top of the crock pot lid when it's cooking something.

I can't help but wonder if it is the fiber content of the potato bags. I use cotton flannel.


----------

